# new cichlids



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

today,I got 1 jellybean parrot and 1 jack dempsey.Now before all you hybrid haters start hating,I didn't know jellybean parrots were hybrids till today.I thought they were albino parrots,and i didn't know parrots were hybrids till today also.What other cichlids can i keep with them?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

That depends on the tank size, but I doubt that any parrot cichlid is going to mix/compete well with a JD.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> That depends on the tank size, but I doubt that any parrot cichlid is going to mix/compete well with a JD.


aqadvisor said they would go together.and i was wondering if i can get a firemouth cichlid
it's a 55 gallon


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Parrots aren't as aggressive as JD's in general, though it does vary among individual fish. Firemouths are smaller than either when fully grown, but do claim a relatively large territory. I don't know how well a single fish of each species would mix, but a pair of firemouths or JD's would take up the entire tank with little to no room for other cichlids of any type. Usually works better with a school of tetras or barbs for dither fish.
I once saw a 55 housing fully grown a JD, several other similar-size (and comparably aggressive) cichlids, and an albino channel cat that was also about the same size. Apparently they had all been started as little ones and grown up together, but even then there's always a good possibility that one day the peace will end w/out any warning and one (or more) fish will get beat up or killed.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> Usually works better with a school of tetras or barbs for dither fish.


What are dither fish?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Other species (non-cichlids) that generally help to distract the cichlids from each other. They help strengthen the pair-bond of spawning pairs, and seem to soften the edges of territorial claims simply because they aren't territorial fish themselves. Not as helpful in that regard if there's a pair with eggs or fry to protect, but they are helpful with single cichlids.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

what cichlid would you recomend i get?or do you think i should get dither fish and leave it be?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

want to talk in the chat instead of just posting back and forward?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The important thing is tank size. Mixing single S.American cichldis can work, if they can work out territorial lines and dominance between themselves. Odds of success go up with tank size and down with fish size. Likely small ones will be fine, but things won't stay fine forever. If one fish wants the whole tank, one fish will die or sometimes both if they go to war. Parrots that can't close their mouth as at a disadvantage in jaw-locking strength contests. But temperament of both these and the JD vary all over from shy to serial killer. Its very much a watch and wait, but have a separation plan in place before you put them together and it should include 'hospitalization'.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

emc7 said:


> The important thing is tank size. Mixing single S.American cichldis can work, if they can work out territorial lines and dominance between themselves. Odds of success go up with tank size and down with fish size. Likely small ones will be fine, but things won't stay fine forever. If one fish wants the whole tank, one fish will die or sometimes both if they go to war. Parrots that can't close their mouth as at a disadvantage in jaw-locking strength contests. But temperament of both these and the JD vary all over from shy to serial killer. Its very much a watch and wait, but have a separation plan in place before you put them together and it should include 'hospitalization'.


i have a quarantine tank and melafix


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I would put a clear and defined land mark on both sides of the tank for each fish to claim and something in the middle that separates the tank in half. each fish will claim one side and if the other ventures over to the others side they seldom chase past that half way line. Unless you have a jerk in your tank, in which case there is little you can do to prevent a showdown to the death... That said all of my JDs have been mild manored..


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

they finally took territories.but my jd will let my parrot go to his side.he scares of my pictus cat and bichir when they get near,but he doesn't even try to scare off the parrot.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

platies pwn said:


> they finally took territories.but my jd will let my parrot go to his side.he scares of my pictus cat and bichir when they get near,but he doesn't even try to scare off the parrot.


That is way overstocked with a bircher and a pictus...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

aq advisor said it's fine.so did a couple of people here.it's a dinosaur bichir,and it is 3 inches.the pictus is four


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

is it normal for my parrot to be eating java moss?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

they locked jaws for like a second.is it normal for my parrot to eat java moss?


----------

